# Anyone have any experience with these transducers? Looking to buy one for my 7" Simrad NSS Evo3



## Gaudy (May 10, 2020)

I have a 167 Egret with the active imaging transducer for my 12" Evo 3 and it works great.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

The 3 in 1 is the one to get. Total scan is also known as 3 in 1.


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

Total scan is the older model and may not work with the evo3. Active imaging is the latest model. I’ve used both and have the active imaging on my bay boat. It’s more clear and shoots farther than the total scan. Works really well for finding structure, large schools and bait once you get past the learning curve. It works in shallow water better than I thought it would as well.


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

another tip of hat to the one on the left. the total scan is fragile compared to it. Much sturdier bracket and construction, and performs better also!


----------



## Colin McMullen (Nov 8, 2016)

Thanks for all the tips guys! Sounds like the active imaging transducer is the way to go. I'll confirm compatibility with my unit before purchase.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

I have the 12" NSS Evo3 so I can tell you it's compatible.


----------



## SteveRetrieve (Jan 5, 2021)

Does side imaging work in 2’ of water?


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

SteveRetrieve said:


> Does side imaging work in 2’ of water?


Work? Yes. Useful? No.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I had the side scan on my Vantage. It was pretty cool but really only started to work deeper than 8' of water. I had a local electronics shop expert come down to the boat and show me the inside and out of tuning it and reading it.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

Gervais said:


> Total scan is the older model and may not work with the evo3. Active imaging is the latest model. I’ve used both and have the active imaging on my bay boat. It’s more clear and shoots farther than the total scan. Works really well for finding structure, large schools and bait once you get past the learning curve. It works in shallow water better than I thought it would as well.


I think the Structure Scan is the older one and the 3 in 1 Total Scan replaced it. I have had both. I found 3 in 1 to be much clearer than Structure Scan.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

jay.bush1434 said:


> I had the side scan on my Vantage. It was pretty cool but really only started to work deeper than 8' of water. I had a local electronics shop expert come down to the boat and show me the inside and out of tuning it and reading it.


Agree, the side scanning only is useful starting at 8 to 10'.


----------



## messin.with.sasquatch (Aug 10, 2021)

Colin McMullen said:


> I have a 16ft Hell's Bay Biscayne with a 7" Simrad NSS Evo3. I've heard sidescan is a pretty cool technology and would like to get a transducer that can do it. I believe the active imaging (far left) is capable of it and I think the total scan is capable of it too (middle) but I'm not 100% sure. From what I read, I still don't understand the difference between the first two transducers. Also, I'm pretty sure the HDI Skimmer (far right) isn't capable of side scan but I may be wrong. Anyone have any expertise in these products?
> Thanks in advance!
> - Colin
> View attachment 196004
> ...


totalscan is awesome just make sure you get the metal bracket.


----------



## messin.with.sasquatch (Aug 10, 2021)

jay.bush1434 said:


> I had the side scan on my Vantage. It was pretty cool but really only started to work deeper than 8' of water. I had a local electronics shop expert come down to the boat and show me the inside and out of tuning it and reading it.


But the amount of times Im using the side scan idling through a channel is what makes it worth the money. Ive found it works in 4 ft of water. Just have to angle it up a little bit more.


----------



## PTLuv2Fish (Feb 10, 2021)

3 in 1 on my Evo 3s 12 in, like looking at an x ray of bottom compared to my old unit but my old unit cost 1/10 of this unit as well. Holds reading of bottom much better at higher speeds also. I am currently only using it to locate trout in deeper holes/bends of creek etc...


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

jay.bush1434 said:


> I had the side scan on my Vantage. It was pretty cool but really only started to work deeper than 8' of water. I had a local electronics shop expert come down to the boat and show me the inside and out of tuning it and reading it.


It would be great for someone to do a Zoom webinar on using the technology.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

There are a couple of videos on youtube for it. The side scan imaging is simple enough but I also have the 3D Structure Scan black box and it's just too much for me to deal with on the water. I find myself using good maps to find structure on reefs and deep water then my airmar traditional sonar to see if there are any fish there. I guess if I was better with it, I could fish wrecks better.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

IMHO an external transducer is a mistake on a skiff. Unless you aren't really ever fishing it as a skiff. How many times are you fishing a flat and see drag marks from your trim tabs? Now picture your transducer grinding through the mud and oysters. Shoot thru hull gives you all you need for a skiff and you don't have to worry about getting it busted. Is it as accurate for depth and temp as an external? No its not but its plenty accurate enough.


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

Egrets Landing said:


> I think the Structure Scan is the older one and the 3 in 1 Total Scan replaced it. I have had both. I found 3 in 1 to be much clearer than Structure Scan.


“structure scan” is the 3in1 that comes with the 3D module. I just helped a friend put one on his boat. The 3D is cool. We both agreed that the sidescan using the “active imaging” transducer seemed a little more clear and the structure scan had a little more reach but they were both very similar. “Total scan” was a stand alone transducer that got replaced by the “active imaging” stand along transducer. Same friend made the swap on his skiff after he broke his total scan and said there was a big difference in the image quality and reach. I’m running an active imaging transducer on my 9” evo3s and have it linked to a 9” evo2 via eithernet. The 3s screen blows the evo2 away on the 9”. 
I still confuse myself with all the names but that’s my experience and opinion on them.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

Gervais said:


> “structure scan” is the 3in1 that comes with the 3D module. I just helped a friend put one on his boat. The 3D is cool. We both agreed that the sidescan using the “active imaging” transducer seemed a little more clear and the structure scan had a little more reach but they were both very similar. “Total scan” was a stand alone transducer that got replaced by the “active imaging” stand along transducer. Same friend made the swap on his skiff after he broke his total scan and said there was a big difference in the image quality and reach. I’m running an active imaging transducer on my 9” evo3s and have it linked to a 9” evo2 via eithernet. The 3s screen blows the evo2 away on the 9”.
> I still confuse myself with all the names but that’s my experience and opinion on them.


Ive never seen the 3d technology on a boat. I think its nice but I really have no need for that for what I do mostly in shallow areas. The side and down scanning and temp is plenty for me and the cost of that is very reasonable vs. the 3d which is more than 3x as much. I had the original Structure Scan a few years ago and when I switched to the 3in1 active image, the picture was much cleaner for about the same cost. I expect they will eventually build the 3d module right into the unit and when that comes out I will probably try it out.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

The 3D structure scan supposedly has better performance and picture than 3-in-1 AI according to the Simrad gurus on THT due to the processing power of the box. I have the 3D SS on my boat and the imaging for downscan and sidescan is definitely good, but so is the AI.

The problem with the 3D module is that the actual 3D sonar is not nearly as useful as I imagined it would be for seeing where fish are in relation to the boat. If you are stationary or drifting slowly it's useless. If you're moving at good speed it's useless. If you're moving at 2mph over a ledge...it may prove usefull. It's does nothing for a flats skiff on the the flats

It's also not cheap.


----------



## Donovanbest (Aug 10, 2021)

ifsteve said:


> IMHO an external transducer is a mistake on a skiff. Unless you aren't really ever fishing it as a skiff. How many times are you fishing a flat and see drag marks from your trim tabs? Now picture your transducer grinding through the mud and oysters. Shoot thru hull gives you all you need for a skiff and you don't have to worry about getting it busted. Is it as accurate for depth and temp as an external? No its not but its plenty accurate enough.


Which one do you use? Did you wire it yourself?


----------



## 35spline (Mar 21, 2020)

ifsteve said:


> IMHO an external transducer is a mistake on a skiff. Unless you aren't really ever fishing it as a skiff. How many times are you fishing a flat and see drag marks from your trim tabs? Now picture your transducer grinding through the mud and oysters. Shoot thru hull gives you all you need for a skiff and you don't have to worry about getting it busted. Is it as accurate for depth and temp as an external? No its not but its plenty accurate enough.


I agree. I am on the bottom almost every time out. What I do is mount the expensive side scan unit on my trolling motor and use a 2d 50-200hz transducer shooting through the hull.


----------

